# Sintered 4400 vs 7500? what's the difference



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Help please, what's the difference between sintered base 4400 to 7500?

All things equal, is 7500 noticeably faster and more durable? Or it's just numbers on paper, that hardly any would notice the difference in real use?

Many thanks!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

7500 is 3100 better than 4400.

Simple math.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

But the real answer is that there are two companies, durasurf and isosport, that make ptex bases and those numbers are the product numbers for either company and don't really mean anything unless you know which company made the ptex.

Even then you have to look up the product number to see what the tech specs are. And once you do you can find out it doesn't really matter what the base is made out of. Ignore the marketing.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

drblast said:


> But the real answer is that there are two companies, durasurf and isosport, that make ptex bases and those numbers are the product numbers for either company and don't really mean anything unless you know which company made the ptex.
> 
> Even then you have to look up the product number to see what the tech specs are. And once you do you can find out it doesn't really matter what the base is made out of. Ignore the marketing.


er~~ so technical... 

The situation is, my Rossi Diva 152cm (2017 I think) has new version, claiming base is now sintered 7500 instead what I have (sintered 4400).

I love my board, but... it does get worn out gradually, and I do often feel it would be nicer if it can be faster and have better edge hold (already great, not that I've seen anything better yet, but well, human greed, always want something better...). Just wondering... is it worthwhile to have the new version as an upgrade as well as backup/replacement should my current board gets to the end of its life.

What do you think? any advice to spare me from the too technical stuff/marketing traps? :crying:


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Anais said:


> er~~ so technical...
> 
> The situation is, my Rossi Diva 152cm (2017 I think) has new version, claiming base is now sintered 7500 instead what I have (sintered 4400).
> 
> ...


Unless they did something with the new edges and sidecut you should just be able to turn your old board in for a tune up and sharpen your edges... Or get a new one just cause you want to. Or buy another type of board just to try something new


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Have you ever had it waxed or tuned since getting it? Kind of sounds like that is all it needs.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Those numbers won't make any kind of difference for you. Don't buy the new board because the sintered base has a different number.

I did buy a backup board of my favorite board when it went on sale for 50% off. But if that's not the one board you'd really miss if they discontinued it then just get your board tuned.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Have you ever had it waxed or tuned since getting it? Kind of sounds like that is all it needs.


It's done regularly, I'd say on average every 5 - 10 days of riding by local shop.
Even had storage wax applied before putting it away at the end of the season.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Snowdaddy said:


> Unless they did something with the new edges and sidecut you should just be able to turn your old board in for a tune up and sharpen your edges... Or get a new one just cause you want to. Or buy another type of board just to try something new


hmmm~~ was wondering if the new base might be faster being 7500 vs 4400. Sounds like a wild catch not worth counting on... Thank you.

In that case, it might be different options for me then. Do like the board, but might be worth trying something else, if it's just going to be same old same old...


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

drblast said:


> Those numbers won't make any kind of difference for you. Don't buy the new board because the sintered base has a different number.


Cool, thank you. Was wondering if there is any noticeable difference with which appears to be upgrade of the base... guess it's just marketing trap...:embarrased1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anais said:


> It's done regularly, I'd say on average every 5 - 10 days of riding by local shop.
> Even had storage wax applied before putting it away at the end of the season.


If you want it to be faster, wax it more often. Especially on very cold days. Buy a wax kit instead of a new board. 

And get a stone grind structure in spring. Best way to be faster on watery slush.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

neni said:


> If you want it to be faster, wax it more often. Especially on very cold days. Buy a wax kit instead of a new board.


:laugh2:Certainly on the shopping list, looking them right now actually.



> And get a stone grind structure in spring. Best way to be faster on watery slush.


:embarrased1:hmmm~~ this sounds way too technical to me... I am scared to ruin the edges... also stone grind structure, sounds like a machine? probably don't have the luxury to buy or store it at all... I am renting, a small room only. :crying:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anais said:


> :laugh2:Certainly on the shopping list, looking them right now actually.
> 
> 
> :embarrased1:hmmm~~ this sounds way too technical to me... I am scared to ruin the edges... also stone grind structure, sounds like a machine? probably don't have the luxury to buy or store it at all... I am renting, a small room only. :crying:


Waxing is what you can easily do yourself.

Stone grind is done in the shop. Not every shop has such a machine... but it's worth to find one which has.

Lol, yes, you don't want that machine in your home basement


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

neni said:


> Waxing is what you can easily do yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stone grind = base grind? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

smellysell said:


> Stone grind = base grind?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yep. Stone grind of the base.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok let's back this up a bit. You like your board but want it to be faster and have better edge hold. You're wondering if a tuned or different base can help. If your base is waxed and edges sharp already, the answer is "not really."

But a slightly longer board would probably be faster with better edge hold and stability of that's what you're after, at the expense of playfulness and nimbleness. If you're considering another board to fix the "this board is too slow and unstable" problem then effective edge and running length are what you most likely want.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Let me start by saying I know little about women's boards. However looking at the stats that's a pretty stiff and at 152 and not knowing your weight it certainly isn't a small board.

It seems to be marketed as a pretty hard charger so I'm a bit surprised it's not doing its job. 

Are you certain it's the board holding you back? I think a little more background on where you see it as not performing might be helpful in finding an issue or finding the right board for what you want.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Let me start by saying I know little about women's boards. However looking at the stats that's a pretty stiff and at 152 and not knowing your weight it certainly isn't a small board.


It's also not particularly long . So yes, the short size could play into it, too, if it isn't the wax.

OP, it's too long since I tried a Diva, can't remember how it felt or compared to other boards... But maybe (if waxing won't do the trick), maybe it's just that you compare it to the Flagship you own, too, and Diva just feels bit less stable and thus it feels slower? :dunno: what size is your Flagship? 

Basically agree with the comments below that longer more stable would inspire to go faster, but since you mentioned in other threads that you like the Flag to ride fast, I didn't suspect that it's about being the wrong board and looking for a different one (as you already have another, fast, option), but rather on why this specific board isn't as fast as hoping for. Since you mentioned before that where you ride there's a lot of ice, I suspect foremost that the rough surface is eating wax away faster than you wax. Waxing every 10 outings on ice - presuming there is ice, of course - isn'treally often. On icy days, and if it's very cold, even my fast boards feel slow quickly and I wax way more frequently, like after 3-4 such days.

Edit: oh, I somehow missed the "better edge hold". Well, if it's lack of edgehold, then a) get edges tuned. If that doesn't do it? b) get a longer board. More edge, more power. AND c) get stiffer boots  and finally d) _commit_ to ride on edge. Tilt the board decently and _ride_ on the edge. Don't slow down and timidly slide through a turn if it's icy. The more icy, the more you have to commit. If you're timid and don't tilt, you'll slip. The edge needs a certain tilt to grip. Whenever I have a week day and begin to slip on icy days and tend to blame the edge? After putting some aggressive music on, suddenly the edge grips again .


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

neni said:


> Waxing is what you can easily do yourself.
> 
> Stone grind is done in the shop. Not every shop has such a machine... but it's worth to find one which has.
> 
> Lol, yes, you don't want that machine in your home basement


lol~~ thank you for all the good tips as always. Certainly gonna to attempt at self waxing soon. Too costly and inconvenient to send to shops... :|

Just had it waxed and edged, strangely, I still see and feel the nicks on the edge (flat surface with the base), although no bur felt of course. Inquired with the technician, they say it's ok...

Is this expected when edge is bit scratched, not much point of taking off too much metal to smooth out the nicks? Or... I really should look for a better technician/service shop?


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

drblast said:


> slightly longer board would probably be faster with better edge hold and stability of that's what you're after, at the expense of playfulness and nimbleness.


Yeah, that's the thing, I do want it faster and better edge hold, it's actually quite stable at higher speed, just not as fast as I wanted. But I don't want to compromise anymore on playfulness and nimbleness... sigh... it's already in the range of a stiff/stiffer board, 152cm actually I found out majority of the girls I know ride much shorter board. At this stage, other than more speed and better edge hold, I find everything else to be quite right.

Riding Jones Flagship 158cm is a lot and a lot of fun, but only when the condition is right, open space, goodish snow, few people, just let it run it's course and ride along is the way to go, I find... But tried it on a 'cliff' which is nothing when on Rossi Diva (my cliff probably is your bunny hill lol~~), turned out to be a bit hopeless, not nimble enough, and I find it a bit scary when you can't turn as fast as you could, also jumping around to change edge is much harder...



> If you're considering another board to fix the "this board is too slow and unstable" problem then effective edge and running length are what you most likely want.


Yeap... had my eyes on Jones flagship woman's 152 or 154cm. But having a bit 2nd thought, I still think it might be too hard, presses uses a lot of leg work, gosh that's exhausting (on my current flagship man's 158). It can be great for all mountain free ride, but if I want to put in a little bit of butter, I think it's really hard work. I still think Rossi might be more versatile than flagship. 

So when seeing Rossi Diva having a new base (appears to be faster from spec), I thought that might be it... but looks like I just have to keep on looking and playing... guess life is good but not perfect. :laugh2:

Thank you. Much appreciated for all the info. and great help. You guys and the forum is awesome!


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

As I've understood it, the higher the number the harder the base material. That is not a direct correlation to quickness of the base though. Harder bases can be more dense and absorb less wax. You're trading durability for speed in some cases. My flagship has a much harder base than my custom. I can hit rocks with the flagship that would cause core shots on the custom without much worry. The flagship doesn't take wax as well, and is overall slower though. As for the size V. speed thing, the flagship is larger, and stiffer than the custom, but even though the flagship is more stable, the custom is the faster board. So there's also not a direct correlation between those. If your board has been regularly maintained, and is still not as fast, or stable as you'd like it, the problem is the board. While they guy may have been correct about marketing mumbo jumbo, and not buying a board because of a number on paper. There is a bit of a formula to the durometer of ptex. Not as many companies list their ptex stats as they once did. It's more catchy band specific marketing terms, but if there is a number attached to it it does serve a purpose.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Let me start by saying I know little about women's boards. However looking at the stats that's a pretty stiff and at 152 and not knowing your weight it certainly isn't a small board.
> 
> It seems to be marketed as a pretty hard charger so I'm a bit surprised it's not doing its job.
> 
> Are you certain it's the board holding you back? I think a little more background on where you see it as not performing might be helpful in finding an issue or finding the right board for what you want.


emm~~ being riding it a few seasons already. It did start intimidating as standing on a hard glass against ice, but then became my favourite and daily driver. Just got quite used to it, the speed and jaw dropping edge hold felt at the start, now sometimes felt like only if it could be more. When on cat tracks/long traverses, sometimes I felt it should and used to be able to make that extra meters to save me from hiking, but no longer able to. And those hard packed ice? I thought I could and used to be able to dig in and hold the edge, but not really... 

Sure, up the skill could certainly be nice and helpful which I need too, but gear... they do matter and make a difference despite the level one is at, at least that's what I find. eg. when I am on Jones Flagship 158cm, it's certainly faster, I can just let go and trust I'll make it rather than hike around a bit. And I can certainly go faster and make sharper stop. but well, that board is way out of my size range... thus although an absolute joy to ride, but only under selected/right conditions. I am limited to certain condition and terrain which is no good as a daily driver. But holiday treat? For sure. So, not a bad buy, especially considering the great deal I've got it on. : )

Oh, PS, I am 62kg, 162cm, wearing 23.5cm boots.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

If you've been on that board for several years, and using it as a daily, it may just be tired. Boards don't have an unlimited shelf life. As you ride them they lose rigidity, particularly torsionaly (twisting). That's what makes the big difference with edge hold. Torsional stiffness.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Cool! thank you! interesting perspective and insight. Certainly adding that onto my knowledge base. :laugh2:


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

No worries. To me it already sounded like you knew what to do. Just time to find the right replacement, and drop the hammer.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Redline said:


> If you've been on that board for several years, and using it as a daily, it may just be tired.


Well, sadly I am only a weekend warrior. Several seasons probably hardly add up to 50 days. :crying: One would expect a board to last much longer than that right?

PS., I am not really an aggressive rider whom find any chance to ride rocks or jumping off cliffs, or hard charge their board through any shitty condition without single concern to their board's well being, or without a broken heart when that occasionally happen out of expectation. lol~~ I'd say I am quite good with my board, it should last longer... shouldn't it?


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Redline said:


> No worries. To me it already sounded like you knew what to do. Just time to find the right replacement, and drop the hammer.


sigh~~ I suppose that's what many of us find in many situations that, life is good, but not perfect...

Faster, better edge hold? You compromise a bit flexibility and playfulness, which is essential for a few butter tricks and riding steep/tight space. And vice versa...
Maybe I can't always think of living the better of both world but commit more to one. Or, upper my skill of course, rather than rely too much on gear...


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

I suppose my previous reply was a bit premature. 50 days does seem a bit quick to be worn out. I generally think 100 days is about the prime lifespan of most hardgoods. That said, I'm assuming you got the flagship after the diva, perhaps your skill level, and tastes in how a board should ride have changed. The Diva seems to lean a bit more toward the freestyle side of the spectrum. Typically a stiff, aggressive f/s board is relatively soft in the grand scheme of things. Maybe another all mountain board is more up your ally now? I don't really know how you ride, so I can't really answer that for you. The "get good" answer isn't always accurate either. The board it's self definitely makes a big difference.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

As an additional point of thought, most of the gnarliest woman I've ever ridden with rode mens boards. Maybe look that way?


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

neni said:


> maybe (if waxing won't do the trick), maybe it's just that you compare it to the Flagship you own, too, and Diva just feels bit less stable and thus it feels slower?


Well flagship is certainly faster, but no... I already felt the need of faster and better edge hold before even tried flagship.



> :dunno: what size is your Flagship?


:embarrased1:I know you told me not too... but couldn't resist the temptation got the 158 man's... almost half the price of the woman's on sale, and I wasn't able to get the woman's anyway. And saw last 3 run down to last 1, just can't keep my hands still. well, what can I say... thought at least it's a great improvement from almost getting the 163 rossi XV. lol~~



> Since you mentioned before that where you ride there's a lot of ice, I suspect foremost that the rough surface is eating wax away faster than you wax.


 well, although icy, but temperature in NZ is hardly that low, we often ride on days that's slightly below or above 0. But yeah, once I get my own wax kit, will surely wax it more often.





> get edges tuned. If that doesn't do it? b) get a longer board. More edge, more power. AND c) get stiffer boots


that's the problem, you can't have the best of all I suppose. Rossi felt right in every way except a little lack of speed and edge hold, it's nimble, it's stable, size is about right, not too long that I felt hard to turn or jump around from edge to edge (I actually use this method to turn when it's too steep... so I can manage the speed without loosing control), not too short that it's wobbly and chatty when charging. I don't want to loose any of it, but just want a little add on... Flagship... maybe it's not the right size... but the experience of riding the man's version give me an impression it's much stiffer, even if on right size, I'd have a hard time doing presses and lifting up the nose/tail. I'd better just charge through the mountain all day all time... In which is fun, but not all the time, you still want a little bit of both sides, and play around a little. And stiffer boots, got it... trying to figure out the right way of using though, currently still prefer my old boots. 




> finally d) _commit_ to ride on edge. Tilt the board decently and _ride_ on the edge. Don't slow down and timidly slide through a turn if it's icy. The more icy, the more you have to commit. If you're timid and don't tilt, you'll slip. The edge needs a certain tilt to grip. Whenever I have a week day and begin to slip on icy days and tend to blame the edge? After putting some aggressive music on, suddenly the edge grips again .


That's actually quite interesting perspective and I am still trying to figure it out, but not yet getting far... I think you're the only one whom I've heard saying that to use more edge when riding on ice, and it's possible, actually better and more enjoyable to carve on ice... which I do find it quite impossible myself. And whenever you ask anyone or even pros. talking about riding ice, they'd say either hard charge, pick your line before hand, then just straight line, flat base, point it, fly over it. Don't even think about change direction, just ride over it commit to the straight line chosen. Or else, ride gently, no aggressive movements, don't tilt too much, keep edge angle low, go slowly and smoothly, don't rush. Well latter is my approach now. :embarrased1:

Would be great to feel what you say someday. As currently riding ice is unavoidable and manageable, but not much fun, because there is really not much I can do about it other than ride... very slowly... don't move much... like driving 10K/hr in traffic... yeah, I can do it and I probably have to, but nah, don't like nor want :dry:


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Redline said:


> 50 days does seem a bit quick to be worn out. I generally think 100 days is about the prime lifespan of most hardgoods.


Yeah, I thought so too, that's why I am a bit surprised and can't quite believe it's because it's worn out. Even the servicing guys are saying the board is in good condition.




> I'm assuming you got the flagship after the diva, perhaps your skill level, and tastes in how a board should ride have changed. The Diva seems to lean a bit more toward the freestyle side of the spectrum. Typically a stiff, aggressive f/s board is relatively soft in the grand scheme of things. Maybe another all mountain board is more up your ally now?


Not really, I've got the flagship probably a whole season after Diva. But yeah, it's much stiffer although both claims to be on stiff end. PS re your later post, Flagship is actually man's 158, sadly that's the only thing I can find a good deal on, so despite of the size problem I still went for it. 
Problem is, I am not sure I like it that hard, making presses and lifting nose/tail a huge leg work. Doable for sure, tiring? One would rather want to skip? Definitely! Re playfulness and nimble to the level I prefer, Diva feels just right. So difficult, feels like I am in a position that I can't gain anything more without giving up something I already like.



> The "get good" answer isn't always accurate either. The board it's self definitely makes a big difference.


:laugh2:Exactly what I feel. For sure up the skill is always good and the best approach, but regardless of the level I am at, I do feel the difference of gear, actually a lot. However interesting, majority of my friends don't... after moving from a cheapie to nice performance board, when I asked, a few said, nah~~ don't feel much difference. lol~~ envy them in someway - they don't feel much urge of shopping around for the next better/different thing:embarrased1:
But well, shopping and trying new thing is fun, until you look at your wallet.

Anyway, thank you for all the great info., much appreciated. Will keep on looking for the next perfect board...hopefully one day I'll find the unicorn. lol~~


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Forget getting a good deal. Doing that means you'll spend more in the long run, getting stuff that doesn't fit.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anais said:


> ...
> that's the problem, you can't have the best of all I suppose.


Right. There will be no board which us a fast stable charger AND a nimble feelgood board at the same time. Either you have two decks, each optimized for one aspect, OR you choose one deck which is the best possible _compromise_.

I use both routes. I do have a quiver with nimble and aggressive decks, but also have found one which offers a very good compromise (which I take for trips). To me, it was a surprise that a CRC (NS Lady West) became that compromise, lol, as I've alwaysbeen into camber. 

However, there was never again a board on which I felt so incredibly safe n stable as my first men's Flagship. Massively oversized for my weight (was a 158 at 115lbs), a beast to turn to my feet, but hell, was it fun to straightline. But... riding isn't just about going straight, right? As it was too cumbersome on anything else but pow n pristine piste, I long ago gave it away. Women's Flag is a tad nimbler, but only a tad. You'll have the same result, I suspect. It'll be too stiff for you to be joyful.





Anais said:


> That's actually quite interesting perspective and I am still trying to figure it out, but not yet getting far... I think you're the only one whom I've heard saying that to use more edge when riding on ice, and it's possible, actually better and more enjoyable to carve on ice... which I do find it quite impossible myself. And whenever you ask anyone or even pros. talking about riding ice, they'd say either hard charge, pick your line before hand, ...


Apples and bananas. Ice <> ice. Different terrain. When they talk abt ice, they probably mean boilerplate ice in steeps in BC (meanest ones caused by sun, i.e. very smooth surface). Different story! Sure, you don't take risks there and try to avoid or just flatbase over it. I do, too, lol. I wouldn't try to throw a carve into a BC ice field and risk to slide down an entire mountain face just for fun n giggles.

But we're talking icy groomers. Groomers aren't steep, aren't a potential death trap . You can _ride_ icy groomers, IF you edge. Only risk you have is to collect occasional blue knees.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lad Stones said:


> Forget getting a good deal. Doing that means you'll spend more in the long run, getting stuff that doesn't fit.


^^^
This!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So I have this general question about the Diva. I looked it up and the sidecut is something like less than 5m radius. A radius like that should be more fitting to ride slower on ice where edge hold is different than on softer snow. A board with a longer sidecut should be easier to carve on slippery conditions.

I'm just speculating though...


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Lad Stones said:


> Forget getting a good deal. Doing that means you'll spend more in the long run, getting stuff that doesn't fit.


Lol~~ yeah, majority of the times this is so true... but occasionally you still find things worthwhile. eg. Flagship man's 158. I still consider it's a good buy.
Spec is perfect, price quite right consider how expensive they're locally.
For sure it's not a daily driver. But hell it's fun to ride it when condition is right. And I'm still waiting that perfect condition (hard to come across in NZ north island) to try out Ryan Knapton style, wide board, extreme carve. :wink:

It's not like I can get a Donek, Flagship is my best possible bet so far. 

But you're absolutely right, don't buy just because it's on sale. But it's hard when it's 80% what you're looking for, then on deal... lol~~


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

neni said:


> NS Lady West


hmm~~~ one more thing to look at... :grin:



> it fun to straightline. But... riding isn't just about going straight, right? As it was too cumbersome on anything else but pow n pristine piste


Exactly! I was so high when charging it in the right condition lol~~ but right condition is rare given terrain and weather in NZ North Island... And yes, turning is a pain in tight space and steep, and in crowd of course. It turns perfectly and really enjoyable as well when you have the space. But otherwise, it's dragging, like navigating a sea ship in small lake, awkward...




> Women's Flag is a tad nimbler, but only a tad. You'll have the same result, I suspect. It'll be too stiff for you to be joyful.


good to know, I suspected it, but thought it might be because the man's is the wrong size. Woman's would solve the issue. But looks like it's just not a nimble board. I suspect for a daily driver, Diva probably is still better than Flagship for me then... probably just have to keep on looking and up my skills to a level that I don't find Diva a single bit limiting. : )

Certainly going to try out any and everything I can in Canada. :wink:



> Ice <> ice. Different terrain. boilerplate ice in steeps in BC (meanest ones caused by sun, i.e. very smooth surface). Different story! Sure, you don't take risks there and try to avoid or just flatbase over it. I do, too, lol. I wouldn't try to throw a carve into a BC ice field and risk to slide down an entire mountain face just for fun n giggles.


Lol, that bad huh~~~ Certainly wouldn't want to risk that! better live and snowboard another day than being dare devil and put an end to it. 



> But we're talking icy groomers. Groomers aren't steep, aren't a potential death trap . You can _ride_ icy groomers, IF you edge. Only risk you have is to collect occasional blue knees.


I am not too sure, we have variable terrain and lots ice, blue, shiny under sun, some bare and visible, some hidden under light coating of snow dust. Probably thanks to the warm temperature, strong wind/gale, wet condition, it melts and refreezes, and wind blows away all powder you can find, expose patches and tracks of ice. Well... I suppose this is the type of ice you meant that edging could help? I haven't managed to do that, will give it more try next time. Would be nice to be able to ride differently under those conditions. Otherwise, it's just not fun, too limiting, just getting through rather than charging as it's nothing and having fun. 
Besides, we have those conditions and crowd much much more than a good day of decent snow. Better find a way to enjoy it as most of the times that's what we get.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Snowdaddy said:


> Diva. I looked it up and the sidecut is something like less than 5m radius. A radius like that should be more fitting to ride slower on ice where edge hold is different than on softer snow. A board with a longer sidecut should be easier to carve on slippery conditions.
> 
> I'm just speculating though...


Is it? evo says 4.8/6.5/7.4....? Honestly I am not sure what that meant. Like Jones, they only put side cut radius down as 7.5 for the same 152cm... 

Are they saying Diva is more flexible you can bend it harder to tighten the radius down to 4.8?

Flagship is too stiff, so stays somewhere around 7.5? Not much variation with human force? Anyway, I am confused...


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Anais said:


> It's not like I can get a Donek


Depends how much you want something. He ships worldwide. I got one to England. My next board will also ship from America.

Obviously if you can find exactly what you want at a reduced price then that's great. My first board wasn't a great fit so I decided to not do that again.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Anais said:


> Is it? evo says 4.8/6.5/7.4....? Honestly I am not sure what that meant. Like Jones, they only put side cut radius down as 7.5 for the same 152cm...
> 
> Are they saying Diva is more flexible you can bend it harder to tighten the radius down to 4.8?
> 
> Flagship is too stiff, so stays somewhere around 7.5? Not much variation with human force? Anyway, I am confused...


You're right. I don't know from what site I got that number. They must have only put down the radius in the front.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Anais said:


> Snowdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Diva. I looked it up and the sidecut is something like less than 5m radius. A radius like that should be more fitting to ride slower on ice where edge hold is different than on softer snow. A board with a longer sidecut should be easier to carve on slippery conditions.
> ...


The radius changes along the length of the board, so if 4.8 is the front then it'll have a smaller arc at the beginning of a turn.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Lad Stones said:


> Depends how much you want something. He ships worldwide.


sigh~~ postage + custom in NZ, it's shocking... wouldn't dare to try. We're talking about probably double the price and equivalent cost of a decent trip to the South Island ski fields for a week.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Lad Stones said:


> The radius changes along the length of the board, so if 4.8 is the front then it'll have a smaller arc at the beginning of a turn.


That's interesting. Will dig in bit more when I have time to sit down do some research. I never thought the radius would change along the length of the board.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Anais said:


> Lad Stones said:
> 
> 
> > Depends how much you want something. He ships worldwide.
> ...


Postage was $50 for two boards I think, to England. I can't remember the customs charge but I never worry about it. I've bought loads of stuff from abroad. I get you though, if it would actually cost double. That would be a bit too much.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Anais said:


> Lad Stones said:
> 
> 
> > The radius changes along the length of the board, so if 4.8 is the front then it'll have a smaller arc at the beginning of a turn.
> ...


Yeah, the one I'm about to get has a larger sidecut radius at the front and smaller at the back.

Depends what kind of ride it's designed for.


----------

